# Boy dies after masterbating 42 times...



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

> A 16-year-old boy died after masturbating 42 times without stopping in Rubiato town, in Goiás region, Brazil.
> 
> His mother told a local newspaper that she already knew about his son’s addiction and that she planned to see the doctor, but the decision came too late.
> 
> ...


Just goes to show there is no form of safe sex out there.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

bs


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

That's crazy


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You can't seriously jerk yourself to death can, you? Guys are funny.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I find that incredibly hard to believe. If true though, 42 times? Jesus.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Pfft, _only_ 42 times.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Damn, 1000 Ways to die... lets see what you got


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

what a loser


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't believe this.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

How the fuck would your arm not get incredibly tired from that?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Perhaps he had a machine that did it for him and it accidentally cut off his circulation completely and killed him. If he was that addicted already, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Palmela Anderson is a true lady killer.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Brye said:


> How the fuck would your arm not get incredibly tired from that?


Maybe he was able to do it with both arms or the arm muscle got really jacked(haha get it?) due to him jerking so much.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Is that even possible ?


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

That seems like it would be incredibly painful


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

yeah once i blow once i loss interest and go to sleep


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

LOLWTF


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't believe this at all. I've jerked off 43 times in one day and was fine. Dude was a pussy if he died from that.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Shame really. His arm must have been very muscular. He would have made an awesome arm wrestler.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rezze said:


> Shame really. His arm must have been very muscular. He would have made an awesome arm wrestler.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Fuck! My dick feels like it's about to fall off after having sex/masturbating 3-4 times in a row. 

And how do they know he jerked it 42 times?


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

I can go once, tell her I need to eat a sandwich for 3 minutes and get right back for another, but then third time I feel dehydrated. How he even, I don't, 42? Like

What the, I don't even


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I wonder if its even possible to get hard 42 times in a row.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Surely the novelty must of worn off once he made it to double figures.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Cole Phelps said:


> Is that even possible ?


No, it isn't. Unless they mean he didn't sleep for about a week and died from exhaustion.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I have done it 100 times in a row and felt fine. What a loser


----------



## Pickaldo (Mar 14, 2010)

"...he was attracted to all kind of women, regardless of *texture physics*, color and age"

What?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I wonder if its even possible to get hard 42 times in a row.


I don't believe it is.. Things like that coupled with no listing of what he medically died from, on top of some how knowing exactly how many times the kid apparently jerked off leads me to believe that this is fake.

I remember a couple of years ago I set out to see how many times I could jerk off in one day as a goof. In one day I managed 13 times and by that time it wasn't enjoyable at all and it really started to chafe and hurt. And after about 3 sessions of sex in a row I'm pretty dead so I have absolutely no idea how someone could do it 42 times in a row without having a peeled back, bleeding stump in their hand by the time they were done.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Pickaldo said:


> "...he was attracted to all kind of women, regardless of *texture physics*, color and age"
> 
> What?


He was even attracted to Chyna.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What made him die though?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

42 times? Lord have mercy. Is that even possible?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

For my 500th post ever on a wrestling forum I will post in a masterbation thread......


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Impressive. Yet sad.

Although this does seem like bs, tbh.


----------



## J-Rokk (Jul 5, 2007)

I think after about the 41st time I would have been skeeting out evaporated milk instead of spooge. 

The tank would have been dry for me after two good times.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Ouch. I didn't think that was possible. There goes a method to add to that "1000 Ways to Die" show. So sad...


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

How many times until he was shooting blanks do you think?


----------



## The CrucifiXioN (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't understand how it was even remotely possible for him to manage to masterbate 42 consecutive times without both of his arms going numb. They should just rename the show to "1001 Ways to Die" now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The definition of "choking the chicken" right here.


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

Anybody who believes this is silly


----------



## Ja9 (Mar 15, 2005)

Panther said:


> How many times until he was shooting blanks do you think?


I think he must have been shooting blood after the first 10 times.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I doubt this happened. You'd have to take a break eventually to regain feeling in your arms.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

So which one of the Wrestling Forum posters was this?


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Well, He was in Brazil after all. Can't blame him.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

How do they know it was 42 times was someone on cam watching and counting?
Did he have a tally chart going??


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah this is fake.

Besides, how would they know the exact number? Was his mom keeping track?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Maybe they counted the balled up tissues on his floor. :lmao


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

He probally lost about 45 grams of protein synthesis in his body. God damn.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Jau said:


> I think he must have been shooting blood after the first 10 times.


lol


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

Lol who actually believes this shit ? That's like wanking each every half hour with 2 minutes of break between orgasms in 24 h.

He probably masturbated 42 other penisses and died from an hartinfact like sporters do when they sport too much.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Pfft, rookie.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tempted to go 43 rounds now.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

He was watching Punk's worked shoot too much.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Damn, 1000 Ways to die... lets see what you got


I can see it now. They'd call the death "Jerked to death".


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Stylin & Profilin said:


> What made him die though?


Blood pressure issues/Heart attack???


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

I have just finished my first one, 41 to to go i give you a progress report!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

R.I.P Pyro


----------



## Atlas (Dec 12, 2005)

If I masturbated twice in a day I'd need a nap


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

42...? who counted? >_>


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao at the people who actually believe this.*


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao at the people who actually believe this.*


I don't think anyone _actually_ believes this. The jokes write themselves, though.


----------



## Draconique (Jun 28, 2011)

Death didn't come to him, he _came_ to death.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Rezze said:


> Shame really. His arm must have been very muscular. He would have made an awesome arm wrestler.


I wouldn't wnna touch his hand


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Draconique said:


> Death didn't come to him, he _came_ to death.


I lol'd.

but i think you'd be surprised with the low IQ's on this bored..


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Hiplop said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> but i think you'd be surprised with the *low IQ's on this bored..*


*Board

And don't say you meant to do that, because you didn't.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Idiot.
It's not about how often you can, it's about how long you can!

42 Hours of masturbating? challange accepted!


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Idiot.
> It's not about how often you can, it's about how long you can!
> 
> 42 Hours of masturbating? challenge accepted!


It's 42 times not 42 hours baka.:no:

Hahha yeah i did get a few laughs from this. 

Should wait for the real cause of death.

You can't really masturbate 42 times a row. Besides if you where able to what would you really die from anyways? 

Hear attack? Please.


----------



## sarnus (Mar 15, 2008)

Nothing really surprises me anymore but I generally feel this article is a load of garbage.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

The guy probably died from something else really. He just happened to masturbate during that time he was in between masturbations most likely.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Honestly it's quite impressive if he was able to masturbate 41 times in a row without dying. No way this is true though because there is no way that you can just tell that he had 42 orgasms by just looking at the body without some type of autopsy.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

honestly this can't be true because who the hell counted 1..2..3..4..


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

TaylorFitz said:


> Honestly it's quite impressive if he was able to masturbate 41 times in a row without dying. No way this is true though because there is no way that you can just tell that he had 42 orgasms by just looking at the body without some type of autopsy.


How would you be able to tell at all?


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

42 times? i really dont think thats possible


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

I have never understood how one can become a chronic masturbator.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Draconique said:


> Death didn't come to him, he _came_ to death.


lol.


----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

That almost happened to me once when I tried adderall. Luckily I decided to go wash the dishes, vaccum the entire house twice over, and write a 14 page paper instead.


----------

